# Oracle daily use evolves…..



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Always looking for ways to maximise the Oracle output.

Have been experimenting over the past couple of weeks with surprising results.

Most beans, dark of course, do produce a better result through the EK.

However here's something worth trying for an espresso reminiscent of Italy if that's your taste.

Using Rave's 'Italian Job' (includes a little Robusta), 3 weeks after roasting I evacuated the air via the one way valve after decanting into a suitable bag. Using my small blast freezer I froze the whole bag & then transferred into our usual deep freeze under the kitchen counter.

This next would probably work with an Oracle or a Sage DB + Sage Grinder combo.

Ensure the grinder is completely empty, add 25 grams per dose required of the frozen beans into the hopper.

Weigh & zero the PF & basket. Using the Sage double basket will give more repeatable results than a VST. On the Oracle the built in grinder will deliver 22.5 grams into the basket. After checking the delivered weight lock the PF onto the group head.

Set the grinder at mark 20

22.5 grms frozen Beans in

44 grams espresso out

39 seconds including 10 secs pre-infusion.

Auto milk frother,if milk required, set at 60C

Other beans I have tried this way do not have such a surprisingly excellent result.

The EK generally rules but not in this case & its a great bonus for a 'faff' free espresso straight from the deep freeze.


----------

